# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Koffie,Caffeine en Obstipatie?

## Codox

Beste mensen, 

kan teveel koffie of caffaine leiden tot opstipatie?

en waarom?...

was even een vraag van mijn kant...

omdat ik poosje terug een heledag alleen maar koffie gedronken had en wel gewoon normaal eten natuurlijk...
maar de dag er op had ik opstipatie...


Misschien iemand een idee of het daar van kan komen??

Groetjes 

Codox!

----------


## rafaelo

ik drink het en dan moet ik juist eerder naar de wc du bij mj helpt het maar drink ook maar 2 per dag te veel is niet goed nee

----------


## snipper

Koffie werkt inderdaad erg op je darmen! Zeker als je normaal gesproken niet veel koffie drinkt

----------


## cmv

Hey,

ik heb een hele poos last van obstipatie gehad en kreeg daar juist de tip voor om dan op de nuchtere maag een kopje koffie te drinken.. nouw dan moest ik heel snel bij de wc komen hoor! dat werkte fantastisch maar ja ik kan me indenken dat het andersom ook werkt want koffie is vochtafdrijvend en ja om naar de wc te kunnen hebben je darmen veel vocht nodig..

mocht je er nog eens last van hebben. wat bij mij ontzettend goed werkt is Activia.. ze zeggen het wel in de filmpjes maar het werkt echt. 

Groet

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik opsta doet een kop koffie wonderen bij mij;word er wakker van en kan meteen naar de wc!
Maar,idd,als je alleen maar koffie drinkt(wat vochtafdrijvend is) op een dag,zonder iets anders te drinken,kun je idd obstipatie krijgen...
De gouden regel: 1 tot 1,5 liter water drinken op een dag is énorm goed voor je totale gezondheid!

----------

